# Market days Oliveira and nearby



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,
Moving to Oliveira do Hospital region and trying to find out local market days of the surrounding area, if anyone can tell me any that would be great. Seem to remember we went to Tabua on a Sunday for theirs.
Thanks
Pam


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There's a cheap paper publication (sorry forgotten name) but has grim reaper on front, sold in newsagents etc only a € list markets throughout Portugal, planting times etc, if your in UK at mo then should be on each Camara's website maybe hidden in Tourism section


----------

